# Bánh mì thit - Vietnamese style sandwiches



## isabella (Aug 21, 2007)

I will start posting some kinds of filling that the Vietnamese use to make their sandwiches .

RED PORK

1 pork leg, upper part, remove bone
1/3 package of red Cha xiu seasoning (can get this at Asian food store or at Asian food section)
½ teaspoon five spices (optional)
2 teaspoon soysauce
1 teaspoon sugar 
1 can coconut soda
1 can water
Twine to tie the meat

Wash meat thoroughly, put in a container, pour the soda over meat together with all the spices, mix well and make sure the liquid cover meat, cover and marinate over night in the refrigerator.
The following day, remove the meat from marinate, roll and use twine to tie the meat tighly. Place meat in a]sauce pan, pour the marinate and one can of water over meat, add one tablespoon soysauce and a little salt so that the foam will gather for easy skimming. Bring to a boil, skim off foam, reduce heat to medium, turn the meat often. Cook about 1 to 1 ½ hour. Remove meat, place on a plate and refrigerate for 30 minutes to firm the meat for easy slicing.

Save the liquid from cooking the meat, strain and simmer until thicken . Use this as sauce to season sandwiches . I usually use Maggi sauce instead of this.

Slice the meat thinly to use in sandwiches. This meat is also good eating with sweet rice.


----------



## isabella (Aug 21, 2007)

to go into the sandwiches


1. sour shredded carrot and daikon radishes
2. Home made mayonaise
3. cilantro
4. Jalapegno pepper, sliced
5. Liver pate
6. Sliced cucumber
7. Maggi 
8. and of course Little French loaf 

The main ingredient that give the flavour is sour carrot and Daikon radishes .


----------



## joujoudoll (Aug 29, 2007)

I absolutely LOVE Vietnamese sandwiches... I love the asian culture and I've been going to a local Viet and Thai store for over 10 years and I love to buy the sandwiches they sell. So, I plan on making these sandwiches sometime! 

Do you know a good recipe for Pho? I love Vietnamese Beef Noodle soup! 

.<3
Stephanie


----------



## joujoudoll (Aug 29, 2007)

I also forgot to ask you where I can get the sour vegetables, or if you have a recipe to make them yourself? Let me know!

.<3
Stephanie


----------



## isabella (Aug 21, 2007)

JouJou,

You can make them yourself .

2 carrots, peel and julien about 1/8 inch wide
1/2 daikon radish, peel and julien just like carrot.
1/4 cup vinegar
1/2 cup distilled water
2 tablespoons sugar

Mix sugar, vinegar and water. Place vegetable in a large bowl and pour mixture over, toss well and marinate for 15 minutes.

I will post "Pho" recipe later .


----------



## joujoudoll (Aug 29, 2007)

Aww thank you so much, you're the best! 

.<3
Stephanie


----------



## isabella (Aug 21, 2007)

to make sour condiment is another alternative to carrot and radishes . Actually, in Vietnam where green papaya are abundant, they are used often in sandwiches.


----------



## joujoudoll (Aug 29, 2007)

That sounds really good... I will definitely have to try it! Thanks for the recipe, I have always wanted to make those sandwiches, but never knew how!  

.<3
Stephanie


----------



## gpaul (Jul 1, 2006)

Muchas gracias! That's exactly what I asked for.

Questions: are the meats (paté and pork) served hot?
is the bread toasted?
what is Maggi sauce? Soy sauce?

Tks.


----------



## isabella (Aug 21, 2007)

Gpaul,

the meat and paté are cold just like any cold cuts . But if they use grilled pork, it is warm .
Breads are not toasted .

Maggi sauce is similar to soy sauce but a lot better . There are two kinds of Maggi, one made in China (now I would question that) and one made in Europe . They are both good but now, with China reputation I'd rather buy those made in Europe .


----------



## gpaul (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanky!

Bet I could come up with more than 20 variations: chicken, turkey, veal, veggie, tempeh, sausage, etc.


----------



## isabella (Aug 21, 2007)

1 lb pork shoulder roast
1 Tablespoon fish sauce (can use soy sauce)
2 cloved garlic, mashed
1/4 onion, mashed
black pepper

Slice the meat thinely then marinate in fish sauce, garlic, onion and black pepper for at least 1 hour. Place meat on a wire rack and grill over hot charcoal until done, the edges should be charred a little for more flavour.

Use this grilled pork for sandwich filling.


----------



## isabella (Aug 21, 2007)

-1 1/4 lbs fresh pork liver
-1 3/4 lbs ground pork (pork shoulder)
-1 onion, slice very thin
_2 cloves garlic, mince
-1/2 tsp thyme 
-1 tablespoon salt
-1 teaspoon pepper 
-1/4 cup cognac orSherry 
-2 large eggs
-1/4 cup all purposes flour
-1/2 lb salted lard , if not, use fatty bacon

*Method:*

Grind liver and meatvery fine, like making sausages
Put all ingredients but the bacon into a mixer bowl and beat at high speed until well blended
Use a loaf pan, line bacon or lard at the bottom and around the edges of pan, pour in mixture about 2/3 of the pan, cover with bacon

Cover loaf with foil. Place inside a large roasting pan or casserole filled with hot water up to 1/2 pan. Bake 350 degree F for 2 hours
Cooling :
Let paté cool off about 1/2 hour. Use something heavy to put on top of paté . Refrigerate 12 hours before remove from pan.

Note:

It would be better if you can find lace fat .


----------



## isabella (Aug 21, 2007)

I just learned a new method to make those sour condiment that we put in the sandwich to stay crunchy longer.

After julien carrots and radishes, marinate with sugar for at least 30 minutes , then squeeze off the liquid before put into vinegar concoction .


----------

